# ?

## magicanian

.
       .  ,   -     ,     .    "" -    .
  :        ?

----------


## *AfinA*

, ?

----------


## admin

**AfinA**, , ,  (,     ) -  , ,      .   ,   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ** ,   .

   ,

----------


## rust

> :        ?

         ?

----------


## Gonosuke

?     ?

----------


## sharasha

> ?

        ?   ֳ  ?! ,  .            ,     .
     !    

> (,    )

      !))))

----------


## *AfinA*

> **AfinA**, , ,  (,     ) -  , ,      .   ,   .

         ,      ,   ,      ,      ?
ps       ,     6           -     ?       ,   ....

----------


## Scald

**:       - ,

----------


## *AfinA*

> ?     ?

    ,  ,          ?       ,          ,

----------


## jamlife

> ,

     ""     .     .   ,   .      .   ,   ,     ,  ,    ,  ,          ,        . )))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ""     .     .   ,   .      .   ,   ,     ,  ,    ,  ,          ,        . )))

                ,,,...   ,       .
           (  ,      )
                .
    ""    ...

----------


## fabulist

*Alex_Tee_*,   

> ?

        ,   .   ,  ò  -     .     5%  6% . ,       .               N.   

> ...            ,      ...   .   ...

       --!

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Alex_Tee_*,   
>       ,   .   ,  ò  -     .     5%  6% . ,       .               N.

  ,          ,    ...
      ?

----------


## fabulist

*Alex_Tee_*,   ,          - " ".   . 
 .      .  ,     ,    ?    -  ,      ,         -  .        "  *"?

----------


## laithemmer

> -  ,      ,       -  .        "  *"?

    .      -  "",   ) 
    ,      (( ,         ,  .... 
 ,    " ".   ,              :) 
..    -  .   -  !   - ))

----------


## Sir_2006

**:     

> -  !   -** ))

   ,    
   ,    ,     :
 ,    ,   ?     -  ,    ?

----------


## sharasha

> "  *"?

  ,    !   . ,       .    ,  .  ...  -    ! ͺ!))))
 !      . 
     -,  ,   ,    .  :     ,    . (,   !!!)      .   .
         :   ̳.  .  .   !)))
    . ,        . .  ,   , .  .      .

----------


## laithemmer

**:     

> ,

  .  ))     

> ,    ,   ?     -  ,    ?

       ))  ))    ,      )

----------


## Sir_2006

> ))  ))

   ,    !        -  , , !

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    !        -  , , !

   .          .   .     -     .
     .   -    , , , .  
   , ,  .     ,    ! ,     ,       . .

----------


## Sir_2006

> , ,

  , , -

----------


## laithemmer

> , , -

        !     !   .

----------


## sharasha

,     ,        ,  .  -   .   .       !)

----------


## laithemmer

> !)

  ... )))))))))))

----------


## JPM

> -  !   - ))

     -  

> -  !   -  !

----------


## laithemmer

,    :) 
,   " ",      ,   "  ")

----------


## sharasha

*laithemmer*,  !      !   !)

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,     ,        ,  .  -   .   .       !)

  ""()...  ,  ,    ....       ?   ? )))) 
,

----------


## Olio

> .      -  "",   )

  +,    ,     :    ,  ,   50 (     !:))...

----------


## laithemmer

**:     

> laithemmer,  !      !   !)

   !  , !  ! ͳ  ,   !  !
   !

----------

> :   -

      -    :    ?   ,       ?     ,  - ? 
 .

----------


## sharasha

> ,

    ?     .   .    . :   ?  : ҳ, , ,       .   !)  

> ,      ?

  ҳ!   , , !      ?)

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?     .   .    . :   ?  : ҳ, , ,       .   !)

     ? )))

----------

> ,   -

   - ?            ,   ,   .   .
     . 
  5%,     -  .    ,     ,       ,     ,      -.

----------


## sharasha

> ? )))

      '      ?!

----------


## Def

> '      ?!

    ,   ? **:       )))

----------


## Gonosuke

> '

        -,     ? )))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> -,     ? )))

        ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

   -   )))) 
.. ,          ,  ,    20-30 ,    ,      -  ))) 
    ))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> -   ))))
> .. ,          ,  ,    20-30 ,    ,      -  )))

     ,  ?!       ,             ...      ...

----------


## Gonosuke

,  ... 
   ,      . 
  .      )))

----------


## jamlife

> .

       .    , .     ,   ,     .      .   

> (  ,      )

   .      .   , ,     .   

> :   ̳.

      . - , "  ",  -    .    ,       ,    -   .       .      -  ,  - .    

> .   -    , , , .

     ,   .        100 .     . ,     ,  ,  . ))   

> !)

     .  :))   

> ?     .   .    . :   ?  : ҳ, , ,       .   !)

      .        -       ,   !   

> -

   ,   ,     ,      ))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ))

    ,       ,        **:

----------


## Gonosuke

**:     

> ,       ,

   .      ? )))  
 ,        . 
  ,        )))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

...
 (  1:)
      ...

----------


## Gonosuke

.... )))     .          -1.   .  
 ,        -   ))) 
     ,  :

----------


## sharasha

**:     ,   ̳   .    "   "! ,     .  !

----------


## jamlife

**:     

> ,   ̳   .    "   "! ,     .  !

    ,   ,  .     ,       . , , ,    .

----------


## nickeler

**:    *jamlife*, ! ,   ,         .      ,   ,    ,   ... , ..,    ....

----------


## jamlife

**:         .    ,   , .

----------


## Ihor

> **:     ,*   ̳  * .    "   "! ,     .  !

  **:           ,

----------


## sharasha

**:    *Ihor*,     . ,   .   .   !
    . , "   "..)))

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

    ,      !
   "" ...
    -       ,

----------


## Ihor

> ,      !
>    "" ...
>     -       ,

  **:        ,     ,   ,    (   ) ,          (         :)

----------


## Sir_2006

**:     

>

----------


## Ihor

> **:    *Ihor*,     . ,   .   .   ! *    . , "   "..)))*

----------

200 . 
    ,             .

----------


## *AfinA*

> 200 . 
>     ,             .

  ---   , , 1     , 1  , 10     ,   -- -  --

----------

, ,

----------


## erazer

> ---   , , 1     , 1  , 10     ,   -- -  --

   ,   -.        -.

----------


## *AfinA*

> ,   -.        -.

  
   -?
 - --  ?  **:     

> 1000.. -   .    ?         ,    ?

  
   ,            ,       () , ...      ...

----------


## sharasha

**:      "̳".    䳿  400-500     ̳    (̲Ͳ!!!) 300 !   .  , .

----------

> -?
>  - --  ? **:    
>     ,            ,       () , ...      ...

     ,     ?

----------


## *AfinA*

> ,     ?

  ? ?    ?

----------

